# Burton Moto Boots



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

5/10

Great boots, but the durability gets a 0/10. I have been out with them 4 times and the quick tie cords have had the insides pull out, the outside torn, and got completely destroyed from my board on the lifts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks so much! my boyfriend was considering buying them bc he's desperate for boots to complete his first ever setup but i tried telling him they were practically like a step up from rentals. now i have an actual solid first-hand review, haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

They wouldn't be bad boots if the didn't fall apart.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a pair of these as well with the quick-lace system. I really like the boots, but I'm glad I read your point so I'll be careful when I'm on the lifts.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I got a pair at the begining of the season and after 20 days riding they seem to be holding up fine. My only complaint is that thay may have packed out a little bit more than I would like starting on my last day riding. I need to give it another day to decide though since they only seemed that way once they might just have gotten a little loose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I have had these boots in the past with no problems reliability wise. I did feel they were a bit on the soft side but thats about it. Great boots for the $


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

*4 Years ago...*

That's sad to hear how they have degressed... I bought my Moto boots 4 years ago and they're GREAT! I mean they're still nicer looking than most boots out threr IMO and they're comfortable and warm and solid... though maybe a little soft indeed but not by breakdown...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Maximus_CND said:


> That's sad to hear how they have degressed... I bought my Moto boots 4 years ago and they're GREAT! I mean they're still nicer looking than most boots out threr IMO and they're comfortable and warm and solid... though maybe a little soft indeed but not by breakdown...


I owned the 06 ones so I wouldn't say they have degressed. They are a still a high quality boot and easily in the top of their class for price. They were just softer in comparison to some of the higher priced boots out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

second to the lowest of the line from burton
best for the price though

send them back to burton they are good about fixing


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm, think they might have been a bunk pair of boots? I'm not sure if they have the same lacing system but I have 3 year old Burton Ions with who knows how many days on them with the speedlace system and mine have held up pretty well.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

xevi89 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Great boots, but the durability gets a 0/10. I have been out with them 4 times and the quick tie cords have had the insides pull out, the outside torn, and got completely destroyed from my board on the lifts.


Uhhh...the reason they are destroyed is pretty much your fault. Resting your board on your boot isn't the smartest thing in the world....sharp metal edges usually will cut stuff. Use the back of your binding to rest your board on your boot. I've been using mine all season and they are still as good as new, packed out quite a bit, but I think they are great. I think for $139 you get a pretty good boot, that laces up fast and tight. The laces shouldn't break, but if they do you can get them replaced for free....I haven't but many people have.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i actually have the '07... this is my second season with them.. i have no problem with the quick tie cords durability at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Ya, resting your board on your boots will screw even the toughtest boots up. I am constantly forgeting this and as a result, have scuffed toes on the right foot of all of my boots.


----------

